# ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Champioships



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Summit RC Raceway, Fort Wayne, In. will be hosting the Region 5 Carpet On-road Regional Championship.

Save the attached flyer, print it, Distribute it, tell all you fiends.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Flyer looks great guys. Looking forward to this one.

+1 stock foam TC

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Should be a great weekend of racing. Summit has a great group of guys running 1/12 and touring cars.

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Foam T/C 17.5 ???? Sounds like I need to buy a new motor.....+1


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Foam T/C 17.5 ???? Sounds like I need to buy a new motor.....+1


It sounds like you do! Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

are the brushed and brushless cars running together? And what is roars policy on lipos?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

B-rad said:


> are the brushed and brushless cars running together? And what is roars policy on lipos?


17.5 brushless and co-27 brushed will run together as per the new ROAR rules. Lipos have to meet ROAR specs and tests and be "approved". 

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

B-rad said:


> ..... And what is roars policy on lipos?


We're still waiting for an official approval list. You can expect the Orion batteries, along with several other A-list company offerings being approved. When Roar has a list of approved batteries, I'll post a link to that list on here so there aren't any questions. 

Roar has mandated the Lipos be charged in a "lipo sack". It's basically a fire-retard(ed) bag. I bought an official "Roar approved" Lipo Sack for everyone to check out. I've heard Harbor Freight might carry the same thing for half the price. I'm still doing homework on the whole concept. If I can find a legal, reasonable alternative, I'll let everyone know.

After Dale had a Ni battery pop a few Saturdays ago, I think all batteries should have to be charged in a bunker type container. That is probably a whole other thread, so I'll leave it at that.

Ben


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the info! I am hooked on LIPOs and brushless!! 

Ken do you have the new Xray yet?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

No, It was ready to shipped but now it so late in the season I canceled it and decided to place the investment on 1/12 for Nationals.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I've yet to find this Harbor Freight bag, and we have a store around the corner. We sell ( and use) the LiPo Sack. 

Count me in for this one...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

ToddFalkowski said:


> I've yet to find this Harbor Freight bag, and we have a store around the corner. We sell ( and use) the LiPo Sack.
> 
> Count me in for this one...


I recommend the Lipo Sack personally. We all know it's legal. The Harbor Freight thing was something I've heard about, but have yet to have any luck.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

on a side note....I saw a peak 3200 pack expand yesterday. It stinks, but doesnt explode like sub-c's. 
Anyway, I will be there for this one


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> After Dale had a Ni battery pop a few Saturdays ago, I think all batteries should have to be charged in a bunker type container. That is probably a whole other thread, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Ben


 I wouldn't say the BRL race sounded like a war zone exactly but we definately had some explosions that weekeed ( mostly IB 4200s) so be especially careful with those. Sonny seems to think the 4600s are pretty safe and the red batteries seem to do pretty well.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

convikt said:


> on a side note....I saw a peak 3200 pack expand yesterday. It stinks, but doesnt explode like sub-c's.
> Anyway, I will be there for this one


I talked to one of those guys a while back. He said he altered one of those batteries to make it into saddle pack. I don't think this is recommended by the manufacturer. I'm not worried and don't expect this to be tolerated at this event.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

are these 5 min. races?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The foam TC racing will be. The 12th scale will be 8 as usual. I'm not sure about rubber TC since it's an exhibition class. I'd expect it to be 5 or 6 minutes.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Roar has a lipo approval list. The batteries on this list are the ONLY lipo batteries that will be allowed to run this race.

http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/lipobattery.php

I will check this list frequently for updates.

Ben


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

+1 for Super Stock


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

question if my ROAR is good till 4-6-08 will it be good for this weekend of race?????


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I would say you'd be A-OK...barely. Bring your stuff on out and race with us.
Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

twistedone said:


> question if my ROAR is good till 4-6-08 will it be good for this weekend of race?????


You'll be good for the weekend for sure. If you can bring some info on Lazer speedway, I'd like to make it up there this summer.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I will see if i can get some flyers to you guys 
and im still in the planning stages but think i will be there for sure
17.5 stock tc for me


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

what is the flavor of foam for this track ?
what traction compound are you guys using?

sent in entry and made res. for motel I will be there as of now


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

twistedone said:


> what is the flavor of foam for this track ?
> what traction compound are you guys using?
> 
> sent in entry and made res. for motel I will be there as of now



Glad to hear it and looking forward to meeting you. 
I believe for TC, guys are doing the XX pink all around. Ken can help me with confirming that along with a 12th scale recommendation.

I better get my foam setup working so I don't get totally punked at my home track.

I just joined ROAR this morning. The online registration is the cats a$$!

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Glad to hear it and looking forward to meeting you.
> I believe for TC, guys are doing the XX pink all around. Ken can help me with confirming that along with a 12th scale recommendation.
> 
> I better get my foam setup working so I don't get totally punked at my home track.
> ...


Correct on all accounts 

I've found XXpink to work best on T/C
for 1/12 guys usually run yellow/grey/white rears and lilac/purple/magenta fronts.

Ben since I'm running all 1/12 now you have access to my supply of foam.

And yes the online registration for ROAR is the easiest I've ever used.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Ken, 12th scale for the rest of the year for me will be a tippy-toe approach. I want to spend the rest of the year working on my foam setup for this race and VTA as a class. I'll ramp up 12th as we go and work on it through the summer, hopefully being ready for war next year.

Ben


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

well so far me and 2 other racers are coming down for this

whats the deal on legal bodies can you post what is legal?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Its a Roar Event. That would be a long list.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

twistedone said:


> well so far me and 2 other racers are coming down for this
> 
> whats the deal on legal bodies can you post what is legal?



http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/sbody.php

Here is a link to ROAR's approved bodies. If your running a Protoform, it should have the model number molded into the top corner of the windshield. That number should corespond with ROARs list. If your running a 190mm DNA 1 or 2, Mohawk, or Mazda, your most likely legal. Tell us what you have or are wanting to run and we can help clarify the legality.

Ben


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

parma alpha

lots of the bodies expire 03-31-2008 on that list

1/10 TOURING CAR LOSI A8063 2-28-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 HPI HB66811 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 HPI HB66812 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 MCALLISTER M-233 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10074 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10089 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10220 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1465 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1472 8-5-2007 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1473 12-31-2007 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1476-00 6-30-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1476-01 2-28-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1479 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1486 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1487 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1488 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 TRINITY TR139100 2-10-2007 


all the dates on the end are expire dates not approval dates


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I looked at the site myself. Most all TC bodies will expire unless ROAR extends the date. I hope that Parma and Protoform have bodies submitted for re-approval as we speak. I interpret the site saying that bodies must be submitted to be re-approved. I imagine this is a yearly thing and hope that the body companies are already on it.

Ben


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

its hard to get paint in a quick manner I think someone from summit should let us know what we can run so it can get painted i just want to be legal for the race and not have 5 bodies here to paint on the fly


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

twistedone said:


> its hard to get paint in a quick manner I think someone from summit should let us know what we can run so it can get painted i just want to be legal for the race and not have 5 bodies here to paint on the fly


It is not up to anyone at Summit. This is a ROAR Sanctioned event. According to ROAR the body issues should be resolved shortly. It must be done in time for those going to Nationals to prepare. My feeling is all the previous legal bodies will be legal. There is Global Body Spec thread on RC Tech. The president of ROAR is doing a great job keeping everyone updated on progress.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> It is not up to anyone at Summit. This is a ROAR Sanctioned event. According to ROAR the body issues should be resolved shortly. It must be done in time for those going to Nationals to prepare. My feeling is all the previous legal bodies will be legal. There is Global Body Spec thread on RC Tech. The president of ROAR is doing a great job keeping everyone updated on progress.


I understand


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

is anyone plan running the rubber class???


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

yes I will be there for the rubber class. So you will at least have one.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

josh short said:


> is anyone plan running the rubber class???


 Count me in for that class. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

josh short said:


> is anyone plan running the rubber class???



AIRBORN is pretty fast, so you better bring a big stick and one hell of a wheel.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> AIRBORN is pretty fast, so you better bring a big stick and one hell of a wheel.:thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Yeah but he can't run the Vette body, so he better start practicing again.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

josh short said:


> is anyone plan running the rubber class???


Josh (DR.) Hohnstein is entered for the rubber class. After dominating the Novak in Jan. he will be the favorite for the Nats


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Just remember...Summit was running rubbers before rubbers was cool. 
There are some very fast locals on rubbers, as I have seen with my own eyes.
I will probably mix it up with the rubbers as well (as long as I can use my 17.5)


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben is getting his Foam Stock running good he should give a solid performance for regionals. 
hopefully we can get a full hometown turnout!


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there any entry list started for this race or is it still a little soon?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

There are a few preregistered already, I don't have the list, I'll talk to Dale see If we can get and updates regularly.
Its not too soon to send in your preregistration.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

is there any exceptions being made for the body rules yet?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

twistedone said:


> is there any exceptions being made for the body rules yet?


ROAR has posted an updated exception, Basically anything legal last year is legal up to a few days before our Regionals, officially, However I'm pretty sure we will be able to extend that for our event. 

Here is the list, the dates are approval expiration, Sorry they left the common street name off:

1/10 TOURING CAR LOSI A8063 2-28-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 HPI HB66811 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 HPI HB66812 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 MCALLISTER M-233 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10074 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10089 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10220 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PARMA 10222 2-15-2011 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1465 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1476-00 6-30-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1476-01 2-28-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1479  3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1486 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1487 3-31-2008 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1488 3-31-2008


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I knew that list was trying to make sure we were all good for this race 
thanks I will just run what i have thanks for the quick response though


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I plan to run a Mohawk or DNA either way. We'll be OK unless ROAR drops a bomb between now and then. I can't imagine they'll change much, half the bodies on the list are very popular and very similar.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I plan to run a Mohawk or DNA either way. We'll be OK unless ROAR drops a bomb between now and then. I can't imagine they'll change much, half the bodies on the list are very popular and very similar.
> 
> Ben


You gonna have pink and green spikes on that mohawk? I am not sure if I will let my boys have a mohawk, I hope they never want one!

Why can't we just run a real car, say a corvette?:wave:

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Why can't we just run a real car, say a corvette?:wave:
> 
> seth


'cause we need to go real fast to defend our home turf. You better get practicing man....

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I have one of those thingy bodys, and I have no clue if its leagal "don't care really" it came with my JRX-S I painted it up and hung it on the wall, 3 years ago. I am going to use that. its a touring body so it should be leagal.

I wish I had time to practice, but no dice. Just will have to be content to run in the back.

seth


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> I wish I had time to practice, but no dice. Just will have to be content to run in the back.
> 
> seth


Sorry you still have to be mexican, we do miss the 'Vette... I'm sure it's better for you this way rather than the other. Hope everything is going well for you and we'll see you in April.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

airborn said:


> Just will have to be content to run in the back.
> seth


 I'll believe "that" when I see it.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

one month away! Need to keep this up top


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

My computer has a issiue and i cant download flyer, can some one email me one [email protected] thanks


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Impdog said:


> My computer has a issiue and i cant download flyer, can some one email me one [email protected] thanks


Sent one to you man. Hope to see you.:hat:

Ben


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Sucks that this race is the same weekend as the Gate finale and the two locations are not all that far away.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Agreed. We thought all was clear, trying to not conflict around Nats. and Easter and still get it in before summer ;(


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

ROAR has updated their approved BL motors and batteries. It looks like we'll have a little variety available to us after all.

BL motors...
http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/brushlessmotors.php

Batteries...
http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/sbattery.php
and
http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/lipobattery.php


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there a list of people that are preregistered?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I see there are some guys joining roar is this nessacary to race? wow thats just bad spellin...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's a ROAR race, so you have to buy a SINGLE EVENT ticket for $15(I think), or a years membership.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> It's a ROAR race, so you have to buy a single day ticket for $15(I think), or a years membership.
> 
> Ben


Just to clarify it is a Single EVENT license you will NOT need one for each day.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Just to clarify it is a Single EVENT license you will NOT need one for each day.


That's what I meant.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

While slow to get started, it looks like the entries, both confirmed and verbal are starting to come in. 
Looks like about 15 to 20 people already committed and a lot are running 2 classes. With out all the info in front of me looks like T/C foam is the biggest interest followed by 1/12 stock and 13.5 rubber


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Can you tell me what the weight for 12 scale will be?
Thanks:wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Minimum 1/12th weight per page 49 of the newest ROAR books states 794g. If your using the newest cells, I doubt that'll much of an issue. Maybe one of our 12th scale racers will have something better to add.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Minimum 1/12th weight per page 49 of the newest ROAR books states 794g. If your using the newest cells, I doubt that'll much of an issue. Maybe one of our 12th scale racers will have something better to add.
> 
> Ben


Not much to add, 794g or 28oz, or 1Ib 12 oz. the average 4 cell pack weighs nearly 1/3 of that.
I did not here of anyone at Nationals having any issue being too light,


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Tonight, we will be working on the track setup. We should be able to get a nice flowing track design like we had a couple of months ago. This Sunday we will have the track setup and ready to go for racing and/or practice.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Only one week until the ROAR region 5 race. Ken spent alot of time yesterday working on the track. The layout is very smooth and should provide great racing. The track will be open this Sunday for practice and racing.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Track will also be opened Next Friday the 4th, for practice. 
The Layout is one of the most flowing we've had and should provide plenty of room for touring cars and still be challenging enough to test the skill of the regions best 1/12 drivers.

Registration is growing and we should even see a heat of 1/12 Modified, hope Tracey brings his catchers mitt 

See everyone at the Warm-up race this Sunday.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Way to go Ken! I plan on burning down the TC Sunday to help lay traction down. Maybe as a treat, I'll bring the 12th scale this weekend and see if it's any better then it was last week.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Can we see a list of current entries? It may help people decide which class they want to enter!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll talk to dale and see if I can get all the details.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll go way out on a limb and guess 12th stock.:woohoo:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> I'll go way out on a limb and guess 12th stock.:woohoo:
> 
> Ben


Don't go too far, as far as confirmed paid entries T/C stock is the largest.

T/C Stock
Odus Christian, Willie Thomas, Ben Freiburger, Blake Cappel, Ray Cappel, Dustin Richards, Steve Vaughn, Garth Harlan, Mitch Davidson*

T/C Super Stock
William Jossens, Ray Cappel

T/C Mod
William Jossens

T/C rubber;
Dale Monroe, Seth Barrand, Ray Cappel, JP Richards, Dustin Richards, Fred Richards, Luke Richards, Mike Fugate*

1/12 Stock
Marty Miller, Phil Zimmerman, John Kissel, Sean Bushnell, Leah Zimmerman, JP Richards, Ken Miller, Philip Zimmerman, Scott Heath, Todd Falkowski, Aaron Cyrier, Mart ?, Frank Connely, Andy Sarratore*

1/12 Super Stock
Walter Henderson, William Jossens, Ken Miller, Sean Bushnell

1/12 Mod
Dave Arnold, Dustin Richards, Phil Z, John K*

In addition we have verbal commitments from Terry Rott, Chuck Lonergan, and a few others from the Grand Rapids area. Also others who have called or PM interest and we are awaiting their entries

*some entries are tentative


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Ken, I think this race will be a great finish to this years indoor season.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Updated


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hotel reservations set and confirmed...See ya all next week:woohoo:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> T/C rubber;
> Garth Harlan,
> 
> *some entries are tentative


dont put smart money on that, stk foam if anything (dont have the rubba car no more)


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's awesome to see so many rubber TC guys.
It's going to be a great weekend.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> It's awesome to see so many rubber TC guys.
> It's going to be a great weekend.
> 
> Ben


Careful, it will be fun watching that limb break


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Seth, if you need a body for the weekend, you can put a Zink Mechanical sticker on my Halloween Classic "A Main" DNA body. It has a little pink on it, but it's fast and reasonably lucky.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> dont put smart money on that, stk foam if anything (dont have the rubba car no more)


Don't worry Garth, you know Ken doesn't have any smart money! :hat:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Track flows great and the racing should be very good. A couple sections you can set people up with a high/low setup.

Great track Ken, your an animal.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Track flows great and the racing should be very good. A couple sections you can set people up with a high/low setup.
> 
> Great track Ken, your an animal.
> 
> Ben


 Dont pump Ken up to much he can barely get his head thru the door as it is.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah well, it took him 3 minutes to get around a girl today in his main. That should keep the ego in check another week.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Yeah well, it took him 3 minutes to get around a girl today in his main. That should keep the ego in check another week.
> 
> Ben


 Boy there is alot of jokes to be made about Ken in that statement but I will let it go......However Leah is a pretty good driver...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Leah is getting very good. Especially when she keeps her head in the game and her dad coughs up some good decent equipment.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I had to say it one Tuesday... c'mon, everyone that has been beaten by Leah... " I am NOT faster than a fifth grader "


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Sure Was Fun Racing Even Though I Was Basically Following John All Day!!!! It Was Even More Fun At The End Of The Day Pulling Down On A Modifide 7 Turn Motor That I Havent Done For Quite A While. Leah Is Doing A Great Job Wheeling Her 1/12 Stock Crc Car Around For A Fifth Grade Girl!!!!!!!! The Old Man Phil Z


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

A few more updates, Its shaping up to be a good race hopefully we'll see a few more from the Indianapolis area as well.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Is there a ruling in the handbook about "the Mitch" being allowed in the building? Things could get rowdy.:hat:

Ben


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

I will be heading down with some Grand Rapids guys. I am planning on signing up when I get there..... 12th and tc super stock/19t...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I will be heading down with some Grand Rapids guys. I am planning on signing up when I get there..... 12th and tc super stock/19t...


Welcome!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Is there a ruling in the handbook about "the Mitch" being allowed in the building? Things could get rowdy.:hat:
> 
> Ben


Unfortunately I dont think "the Mitch" will be in attendance.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*T/C Stock*
Odus Christian, Willie Thomas, Ben Freiburger, Blake Cappel, Ray Cappel, Dustin Richards, Steve Vaughn, Garth Harlan, John St.Ammant
*T/C Super Stock*
William Jossens, Ray Cappel, Steve Vaughn, David Johnson
*T/C Mod*
William Jossens, Frank Connoly
*T/C rubber*
Dale Monroe, Seth Barrand, Ray Cappel, JP Richards, Dustin Richards, Fred Richards, Luke Richards, Mike Fugate, Josh Luckadoo, Adam Miracle, John St.Ammant, Jacob Best
*1/12 Stock*
Marty Miller, Phil Zimmerman, John Kissel, Sean Bushnell, Leah Zimmerman, JP Richards, Ken Miller, Philip Zimmerman, Scott Heath, Todd Falkowski, Aaron Cyrier, Andy Sarratore, Terry Rott, Chuck Lonergan, Jody Flipse, Max Kuenning
*1/12 Super Stock*
Walter Henderson, William Jossens, Ken Miller, Sean Bushnell, Terry Rott, Max Kuenning, Dale Monroe
*1/12 Mod*
Dave Arnold, Dustin Richards, Phil Zimmerman, Frank Connoly, John Kissel, Fred Kelner

T/C Stk 9
T/C SuperStk 4
T/C Mod 2
T/C Rubber 12
1/12 Stk 16
1/12 SuperStk 7
1/12 Mod 6
In addition we have verbal commitments from a few and others who have called or PM interest. *some entries are tentative


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Ken put me in for 1/12 superStock. Also we got a couple more entries after we talked yesterday.


----------



## trilerian (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be running t/c superstock and 1/12 stock. Will be paying when I get there.
Name: Andy Sarratore


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Slowly but surely the list grows. Above is updated.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I heard a rumor that Miller time might be in for mod tc


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

FASTPZ said:


> Sure Was Fun Racing Even Though I Was Basically Following John All Day!!!! It Was Even More Fun At The End Of The Day Pulling Down On A Modifide 7 Turn Motor That I Havent Done For Quite A While. Leah Is Doing A Great Job Wheeling Her 1/12 Stock Crc Car Around For A Fifth Grade Girl!!!!!!!! The Old Man Phil Z



You wheeled that 7T like you run mod all the time.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> I heard a rumor that Miller time might be in for mod tc


Fortunate for me Phil is running my only mod motor, and I don't have another spare brushless ESC other than my Superstock, 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Another Rumor is that Dasupacat is always nosing around this thread and he is going to make a guest appearance.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant wait to do some rail slappin:freak:.....Will there be beer and wings served between heats??


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Cant wait to do some rail slappin:freak:.....Will there be beer and wings served between heats??


Yeah, and actually Sean will be your waitress.:dude:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Yeah, and actually Sean will be your waitress.:dude:
> 
> Ben


Finally something worse than :freak:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Yeah, and actually Sean will be your waitress.:dude:
> 
> Ben


.......No Thanks.....Dont want to see that


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sean is the official poster child for beer and wings......


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Actually, Sean deserves a little credit, he's been taking care of himself and we should congratulate him. Let's all hug him the next time we see him.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> Actually, Sean deserves a little credit, he's been taking care of himself and we should congratulate him. Let's all hug him the next time we see him.
> 
> Ben



YOU FIRST>>>:freak:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Sean is the official poster child for beer and wings......


 ...the term guinea pig is probably more accurate... 


sportpak said:


> Actually, Sean deserves a little credit, he's been taking care of himself and we should congratulate him. Let's all hug him the next time we see him.
> 
> Ben


THIS is too far. Being a married man, you'd expect that I'd have to "take care of myself", but this isn't the case. And, more importantly, this subject isn't appropriate for this forum (and I'm ALWAYS concerned with what's appropriate), nor is it anyone's business who "takes care" of me! But I'm certain she's just trying to ensure her spot in the afterlife...

Ben, just because I have to moonlight as a waitress doesn't make it right for you to make fun of me. Sure, I'd get better tips if I shaved my legs, but some people like to see fat, hairy legs in a mini skirt while eating... :freak: ...right Brad? :freak:

As for the hugs? Maybe you should be racing at the Gayte...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> ...the term guinea pig is probably more accurate...
> THIS is too far. Being a married man, you'd expect that I'd have to "take care of myself", but this isn't the case. And, more importantly, this subject isn't appropriate for this forum (and I'm ALWAYS concerned with what's appropriate), nor is it anyone's business who "takes care" of me! But I'm certain she's just trying to ensure her spot in the afterlife...
> 
> Ben, just because I have to moonlight as a waitress doesn't make it right for you to make fun of me. Sure, I'd get better tips if I shaved my legs, but some people like to see fat, hairy legs in a mini skirt while eating... :freak: ...right Brad? :freak:
> ...



Brad who?? 

I'm ready to race....:woohoo:

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> *T/C Stock*
> Odus Christian, Willie Thomas, Ben Freiburger, Blake Cappel, Ray Cappel, Dustin Richards, Steve Vaught, Garth Harlan, John St.Ammant
> *T/C Super Stock*
> William Jossens, Ray Cappel, Steve Vaught, David Johnson
> ...


:woohoo:The entry list countinues to grow:woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome day of practice today. House was packed by noon and we're seeing that competition should be great for everyone.

We have 60+ pre-entries as we speak. Hope we see a few more tomorrow. Come on out if you've been thinking about it.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Had agreat time ,Thanks to Dale for having the event....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It was an awesome event for sure. No real hiccups, little things weren't too large to slow anything down. I'm very pleased it went well.

I'd like to thank all the racers who made the trip and made all three days exciting.

Extra thanks to Phil for throwing me that lead weight I needed to pass tech before my main. Karma finally worked in my favor.

Next time I really don't plan on being .8 off the pace......

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

sportpak said:


> It was an awesome event for sure. No real hiccups, little things weren't too large to slow anything down. I'm very pleased it went well.
> 
> I'd like to thank all the racers who made the trip and made all three days exciting.
> 
> ...


 

At least you found the pace.....I coundt have found it w/a map:freak::freak: Maybe I should run more than once every 5 months.........Special thanks to SILENT BOB, McLOVIN,Ben "the pinion guy",Dockers guy,The chess Nazi,Heir Miller,The stink(sean),The MITCH and no race could be complete without the token controller thrower......Thanks for the laughs guys.....


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Ben, Ken, John, Dale, & Scott, that was a VERY nicely run event. You all should be very proud of your efforts. 

Had a great time at Break & Run with the Indy & South Bend crews, it was nice to get to know you all.

And a special thanks to the Grand Rapids bunch, for the ass whoopin'.

See all of you on the carpet when the leaves change...

-Sean


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Dale and crew great event, it was a fun weekend. Great layout also!!!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to everyone that made the trip to Ft. Wayne, be it across town or across state lines. 
The full results are posted on the website along with a few pictures from the event. Check the results page or http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 04-06-2008.htm for the results.
Check the Roadcourse page for the pictures, including the top three from each class.


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Big thanks go out to the entire Summit Crew.

Dale, Thanks for giving us the oppertunity to crown a ROAR Region 5 Champ. Hard to believe but some years there was not a regional held and you stepped up. 

Anyone who planned, announced, or ran tech, THANKS, You guys made this a race that fun and fair. Many props to making the schedule and sticking to it. Made is very easy to know when we are up. 

Thanks again to all.

And Sean, thanks for the invite to the Break and Run. 

Now just get those off-road regionals.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

The MRCR (www.michianarc.com) guys had a good time. The waitress at BnR was HHHhhhot. Thanks for the invite!

seeya'll later.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

acyrier said:


> The MRCR (www.michianarc.com) guys had a good time. The waitress at BnR was HHHhhhot. Thanks for the invite!
> 
> seeya'll later.


...her name is Ashley. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah...that's it...Ashly.... Did I mention she was hot?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to Mr.Henderson for his pic hitting the new R/C driver mag.....Hope we can do this again next year..


----------

